# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Database Deisgn and Normalization Video series.

## CalebCurry

This is database design video series covering the basics of database design including relationships, normal forms, and more! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5Alx...F7B958&index=1

watchaaaa think?  :Big Grin:

----------

